# Can anyone help us figure out what the protruding thing on his side is?



## asolisn (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

does the thing move around? Does it go away and come back?

when did you first notice it? has it changed since then?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Closer shot would help.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Also, if its a parasite, you can fresh water dip the fish, that will kill it.


----------



## asolisn (Jan 24, 2013)

this is the closest i can get to him I noticed it about 3-4 days ago and it has gotten bigger but it does not move around! we have tried to search for what it is but have had no luck.


----------



## asolisn (Jan 24, 2013)

another shot.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

He just get this in the QT? Or has he run into some rocks and its in the process of healing up?
If you got him with this on him, I'd Hypo those fish, or FW dip them, that will kill it if its a parasite.


----------



## asolisn (Jan 24, 2013)

Our QT doesn't have rocks or any way he could have scratched him self. We fresh water dipped before putting them in the QT. I have been monitoring him and he is swimming a little odd as well.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Aight got ya.
We are looking at Lymphocystis.
Its not fatal to the fish, unless its still stressed out and your water quality is poor. Make sure your water #'s are in line and the fish will be alright.


----------



## asolisn (Jan 24, 2013)

I will do research on that thank you very much!!

We have been keeping up with our QT our #'s are good. Doing water changes every 3 days. 

Do you think we should remove the 3 other fish we have to another QT we have setup to prevent contamination??


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Contamination has already happened. No reason to remove them now.


----------



## asolisn (Jan 24, 2013)

Im so to report that our brown naso didnt make it through. The growth fell off and left him with a huge abrasion 

Sad day for us!!


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

*blue sorry

That sucks.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

asolisn said:


> Im so to report that our brown naso didnt make it through. The growth fell off and left him with a huge abrasion
> 
> Sad day for us!!


Powder Brown Tang
That abrasion should not have killed him though. Thats weird.


----------

